# Best time to post??



## Mahler Maniac (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello, 

What is the time of day that has the most activity here??


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd like to know this too. Usually I wait a day before coming back again.


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

lol, I don't think there's enough activity here to make a best time of the day. Unless having 6 guests instead of 5 counts. 

It's a shame though, as this is the only classical music forum I can find on the net. Most new members seem to post a few threads then go inactive.


----------



## Mahler Maniac (Sep 26, 2006)

Thats what it seems like...it is unfortunate 

I would think that there would be more classical fans want to talk to others online! I geuss they are just wrapped up in their favorite symphonies!!


----------

